# Fear and Religion/Atheism



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

This is a bit of market research into atheists:

If you believed in the opposite belief system....

For example, if you believe in spirit, try to imagine that it was proven once and for all tommorow that there is no objective force of love. And for atheists to believe that pure spiritual love did exist>>>

What is the most scary thing about that thought? Or the thing which just doesn't sit right for ya?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

If we knew the answer to most of the core questions many of us seek (why we exist, ect)... what else would we have to seek for? What esle would drive us? If we knew that we'd go to heaven or hell afterwards... why not just end ourselves now and get there where we'd end up any how? It would scare me because I would no longer need to seek out answers to questions which can not be answered and so, I would no longer have relevance to live in this world.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't know really because I am living in the now! You are living in a world called "hypothetical" and that's a fragile world.


----------



## Thomas Rymer (Jan 4, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> If we knew the answer to most of the core questions many of us seek (why we exist, ect)... what else would we have to seek for? What esle would drive us? If we knew that we'd go to heaven or hell afterwards... why not just end ourselves now and get there where we'd end up any how? It would scare me because I would no longer need to seek out answers to questions which can not be answered and so, I would no longer have relevance to live in this world.


Because suicide is a big no-no in a lot of religions.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

To be honest I'm not that bothered I just wanted to see what people think. I tried to imagine it for about 20 minutes then I gave up. _Too hard_

...oh shit am I beginning to think like an atheist. Quick..must do meditation to clear myself.

Nah..I don't think I converted myself to atheist. But I did realise that I thought life felt more special and made more sense if I believe in love as ultimate reality of nature. .. I just feel that life is making me be like that and it isn't a choice. If I was an atheist/separatist, I'd feel skeptical of love...and that can't be good. For the time begin, even if spirit can't be "proved" it's an experience worth investing in. Life sort of forces one in that direction.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

The scariest thought I have is that if there is no love/God in the world, then there is no reason. No reason for the pain I've experienced, no point in healing, no point in getting out of bed in the morning. It would mean I really am just insane and that I really don't deserve to be breathing.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I believe love exists. ...even if it wasn't an "ultimate reality", I know that people have experiences they call selfless love. Even just on the survival level, it makes more sense to live in a way as to boost each other's freedom and happiness than to suppress it. That belief doesn't require a belief in God/ultimate, it just makes sense in life. It couldn't go as far as protecting people in other cultures, but it would at least make sense on the community level. The reason I believe in a commitment towards the Creator and not a local hub of love is that all life forms are different and in some way also innocent. Suffering in many cases can also be avoided, and the way we distribute health care and resources means that a lot of people in our world - regardless of what they have done or who they are - are starving or living in conditions which are not humane...that cannot stustain the human body emotions or mind.

Orphans in Eastern Europe that are disowned because they are mentally ill or have learning disabilities....how did they deserve the life they got? I mean aside from ideas about karma, that soul came into this life and had to suffer in a world where they were abandones by human souls the world over.

I'm starting to think that belief in love and growth is an intuitive thing that cannot be answered logically.

My biggest fear is being shut out from the presence of love. I've been there all my life and it doesn't seem natural that any living being should live without the sustainence of love...therefore I believe we have a natural responsibility to Nature....if not a Holy Source...I'm afraid of lacking the confidence to say hello to someone. That seems like a terrible invalidation of the cosmos. If we are living on this plane and sharing this world and can see and feel one another..it seems somehow wrong to live in separate worlds and ignore each other.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

My worry is that life is just purely about survival and about who can dominate and control, because if that is really true then the weak and sensitive really should just commit suicide and leave the world to the insensitive meatheads, so I have to believe that there is more to life than "survival of the fittest"


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It would be sad if the "meatheads" won.

Anyone looking at the statistics would think that was where the world was heading.



> Wikipedia:
> 
> 21st century
> At the end of the twentieth century, wealth is concentrated among the G8 and Western industrialized nations, along with several Asian nations.
> ...


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I think most of the world still lives this way unfortunately, not many people have evolved to a higher level than survival psychology and still live by the old testament policy of "an eye for an eye", but I believe that there is something beyond this level of thinking its just that most people dont realise or aim for it.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It takes a lot of courage. The main problem is needs being met. I think people are afraid that if they don't lower their integrity their needs won't be met. That may be true in certain cases. But someone has to break the cycle.

My partner gives time to a friend whose life is towards raising awareness of food and better eating, especially organic food growing. The whole community benefit from the project. We harvested huge amounts of apples and other fruit last Autumn in the urban environment. Loads got given to charity and educating city people. If it weren't for the two people who started the project it couldn't have happened. What it needed was two people who were solely dedicated to the community. Others do great things also...I know someone else who works for a Credit Union. The idea is to create a bank which doesn't profit from lending, but only benefits the people within the group. More people need to be working with such projects instead of wiling away at home saying "oh look how dysfunctional I am, I'll never amount to anything"> :lol:

I mean really, so much is possible, not only physically, but emotionally by working together with others to acheive a ultilitarian aim.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Change has to occur at a grass roots level IMO.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

Spiritual love does exist and im an atheist.

u mad?


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

Pablo said:


> My worry is that life is just purely about survival and about who can dominate and control, because if that is really true then the weak and sensitive really should just commit suicide and leave the world to the insensitive meatheads, so I have to believe that there is more to life than "survival of the fittest"


Life is not like that and it is. The society i find myself in is like that. Life doesnt have to be about that, its not the way i live my life. Life is about whatever you want it to be about. You should read In Sheeps Clothing Understanding and Dealing With Manipulative People. Everyone should read it its about how to see through the control, how to deal with covert aggressives aka manipulative people who control your subconscious. The best part about the book is it telling you about the manipulators tactics so you can see through them. I thought the part about how to deal with them wasnt very good and thats because theres nothing much you can do, seeing what they are trying to do and not falling for it is the best part about this book. The book even claims in one spot that most depression is caused by a covert aggressive controlling you through your subconscious. When reading this book you should apply it to your life, read between the lines and see how far reaching it really is.


----------

